# Bowtech heartbreaker opinions



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

She should try as many bows out as possible before choosing one. Here is a partial list that has been on this forum:
Bowtech Heartbreaker
Mathews Jewel
PSE Stilletto
Strother Hope
Bear Homewrecker

If she has a longer DL than 24, Hoyt Carbon Element starts at 24.5". 26" or longer, she can try the mainstream men's bows. I am 24DL and can do 50DW.

She will likely notice a difference between the Diamond Edge and Heartbreaker, so she needs to shoot one before buying it.

In January, I shot the Mathews Jewel, PSE Stiletto and Bowtech Assassin SD (similar to Heartbreaker). For the draw cycle (valley/wall), I preferred the Jewel and Stilleto. I bought the Jewel but the Stiletto was a close 2nd choice. Someday, I would like to try the Strother Hope.

However, there are many ladies on this forum that love their Bowtech Heartbreaker. It just wasn't the bow for me.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I really like mine. The Heartbreaker is the same as the Assassin SD (which is what I have) only difference being pink strings. 
For the price, I think it is pretty tough to beat. Performance specs are really up there with bows that are 2x the money. If you want a super fancy riser or ultra-high tech materials, this isn't it - but it's quality - you get a machined riser, a really fast bow - it is quiet solid back wall, etc. 

Only thing I would be concerned about is it has pretty hard cams... so if she has shoulder issues or anything, that could be a slight issue. Draw cycle is more aggressive than some. But then again, that's where your power comes from -- it's a very fast, solid. Bow works great for me, I won't be changing a thing for a LOOONGGG time. 
I also like that it has a 7" BH. At my short DL, I don't really "need" that much BH, but it is a very fast bow already and just that much more forgiving.

The other thing, I almost forgot is the RAK package. Definitely dresses the bow down, IMHO. That package is NOT worthy of a bow of that caliber. I talked my dealer into selling me the bow for $100 less w/o the package; spent that money on a nice Limbdriver ProV instead.


----------



## JakesHen (Sep 28, 2012)

I went from the Diamond to the Heartbreaker. Long story short, I love it. But I totally agree that she should try as many as possible to see what works for her.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Absolutely the Heartbreaker is the best bang for the buck.
If it were to have an IBO rating like the full size bows, it would be about 345.
What it is, is basically the updated Equalizer.

my .02


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Depending on her draw, size and what she wants to do with it, the Heartbreaker is a very nice bow.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

kwood said:


> I really like mine. The Heartbreaker is the same as the Assassin SD (which is what I have) only difference being pink strings.
> For the price, I think it is pretty tough to beat. Performance specs are really up there with bows that are 2x the money. If you want a super fancy riser or ultra-high tech materials, this isn't it - but it's quality - you get a machined riser, a really fast bow - it is quiet solid back wall, etc.
> 
> Only thing I would be concerned about is it has pretty hard cams... so if she has shoulder issues or anything, that could be a slight issue. Draw cycle is more aggressive than some. But then again, that's where your power comes from -- it's a very fast, solid. Bow works great for me, I won't be changing a thing for a LOOONGGG time.
> ...


I agree 100% I love my heartbreaker. the draw is harsh but my bow is fast! well, fast for 25 inch draw and 43 pounds. when I shoot at the range the guys are amazed at the speed and power I get from my setup. and so far. complete pass through on every deer! and one raccoon. and the RAK package is crapola. the only thing I kept was the quiver and I'm about to replace that too. I've already had problems with my arrows popping out of that thing. I once tripped while walking out of woods and as I fell an arrow popped out of quiver and got me in the neck. scary.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I shot a Heartbreaker before my Equalizer, and loved it. Except the fact the DL wasn't long for me. I shoot 27", and I never got comfortable with it. As far as a competition bow, it is very fast, solid, and accurate. The draw cycle is more aggressive than most womens bows, but it's built for speed and power, and that's what you get. I liked the fact that the wall was there once you got back, there is no playing around. Made me steadier on the hold. I don't see this as a problem. It will be a heavier draw, I draw 48# on my Equalizer, and honestly it feels much easier than the 45# is was pulling on my HB for competitions. Definetly have her try as many different types. What works for one doesn't work for the next, and what you think might work won't. I would have the HB as an option, especially if she's going to be competing. If she likes that draw cycle and such, have her turned all the way down and work her way up. It doesn't take long to get used to HB's cycle. I bumped mine to the max within a month. Then had to back down because it was too fast for ASA. Good luck!


----------



## GMBowPro (Dec 21, 2009)

I recently set my daughter up with a Heartbreaker for her first bow. So far it has turned out to be a great choice. Were she finished growing though I would have gone with the Jewel. We had one here at work last year and I got to shoot it some. It has a great feel and holds very well.

As always though shoot as many as possible and make the decision based on what fits you the best.


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

My girlfriend was a happy camper when I gave her a Pink Razzberry Heartbreaker with HHA sight and custome pink and black sling. Its a great bow. Hers is a 50# and she is at 26.5" of DL.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

The Heartbreaker is basically an Upgraded and redesigned Equalizer. It is actually a bit faster than the Equalizer using the same draw weight, length and arrow weight.
It has bigger cams than the Equalizer too.

The poster above says they believe the HeartBreaker has a harsher draw but I don't necessarily agree. Those bigger cams seem to roll over a bit easier to me.

My Equalizer is my sweetheart It's a tack driver. 53 pounds, 26.5", 311 grain arrow = 270fps, 51KE. I can draw 67 all day long but shooting 53 it's just fun to shoot! I still have enough speed and energy to kill engine blocks with it.

My EX wife's Heartbreaker was FAST. With 40 pounds and a 25" draw she was throwing a 330 grain arrow out at 250 FPS and 44 KE.

IMO it's the best deal for the money. (Especially if you need speed and power and are small like most people are.)


----------

